# 1 year old Hedgie still hasn't gotten used to me



## Jackalop3 (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm getting a little discouraged, because despite my attempts at bonding with my hedgie, from the day I got her to today, her birthday. She still puffs up when I come close to her or if I try to pick her up. I've tried all the bonding techniques I could find, but I'm worried its too late to have her bond with me fully and get used to me, because she's not a baby anymore. I'm just worried I've done irreversible damage on her that can't really be fixed now that she's gone into her adult years.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I wouldn't be discouraged. A hedgehog is likely always going to huff and puff at you for a variety of reasons.


Does she let you handle her? Does she try to bite you? What exactly do you do when you're spending time with her? The fact of the matter is they aren't overly friendly creatures. And that's ok! That's part of their charm. But I bet you'll notice all the little ways she's telling you she's happy and ok with you being around if you just look close enough.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Hedgehogs are huffy, especially in their enclosures. Its extremely rare to get a hedgehog that does huff at you when you go to take them out.

Holly has bonded to me well once I get her out she's relaxed quickly, and just snuggles into me (because she's a cuddly type of hedgehog) but still huffs at me most times I get her out, but not as much when I talk calmly to her. She still huffs at sudden movements and certain things.
Its just the way they are.

Sometimes a hedgehog that wants to just explore can seem like they don't like you, but if they are relaxed they do.

And you can get some real grumpy ones that never open up, and seem to hate you, but truly they love you.

You shouldn't feel discouraged, they all bond in their own special ways, you just need to figure out yours.


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi! DO not get discouraged. Many hedgehogs may take months to warm up! Even years! If she does not like being out, try to give her treats when she is out so that she associates being out with yummy food. Also try just setting her next to you on your couch or bed whenever you watch or read something, that can help her get used to being out more. Maybe try putting one of your shirts in her cage so she gets used to her scent? If all else fails, don't give up. Hedgehogs are "patience pets" and require a lot of perseverance. Good luck!


----------

